# Engine Juddering at around 2500 RPM



## rohaan (Jan 19, 2018)

I was driving back from the mountain yesterday, car was running fine. Then managed to stall it pulling away from a light (it's manual) and the engine started maxing out at around 2500 RPM and doing a nasty juddering feeling if you tried to push it past 2500 RPM. I wasn't far from home, so I made it home, parked it up had some lunch and when I came back and started it later it was fine.

I was thinking it might be a MAF sensor problem (while eating my lunch) however, now it seems fine again. It seems very odd. Just wondering if anyone has had this experience? I'm tempted to just ignore it, but I am also planning on a big trip in a month, so need to fix it if it's going to reoccur...

Cheers


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not sure-- did you get a malfunction code?


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Sounds like an ignition coil. Keep driving it and see if it occurs again. It should eventually trigger a misfire code if it continues to do it.


----------



## rohaan (Jan 19, 2018)

No check engine lights or anything. Drives fine again today... So weird


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

X-hale said:


> Sounds like an ignition coil. Keep driving it and see if it occurs again. It should eventually trigger a misfire code if it continues to do it.


Any special technic to diagnose a bad coil?
Mine wants to stall only in gear, for now.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I usually find the misfire happens when accelerating at low RPM and partial throttle. My '92 SVX used to do it around 80 kph. When it gets worse and misfires even at idle, you can find which one is bad by unplugging one spark plug at a time. When no change is noticed in the idle, that's the one.


----------

